# 1C

## lentochka

1: 8.0 (8.0.14.39)
 ,  1.5 (1.5.4.1)
, ,               .
     .
** : *75.01* .  * 80.9*   ()
* . * : *91.2*    ( . - -  . / * 68.08* (. : /);
** :*99.02.1* * 68.04.1* (. : /      
1  3       (  ?)

P.S.        .

----------


## Naumov

68.4.2    .
,       .
   :       99.01   (     , .. ++).
      .

----------


## lentochka

68.4.2    99.2.1 - ?
      1?
         .     ( )        -     18.

----------


## Naumov

> 68.4.2    99.2.1 - ?






> 1?


 ,       ,   



> .     ( )        -     18.


      ,      .

----------


## lentochka

*Naumov*,    ,   (       )    .     ( ) **      (     ),  18/02  .
         . , ?
                  ,    ,   18  .

----------


## Naumov

> *Naumov*,    ,   (       )    .     ( ) **      (     ),


     /    , ..      18/02      /,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>  . , ?
   18          .
        .

----------


## Naumov

> 18          .


  .
 18/02  , ..    +.
  1  ,      ,        . (   )

----------


## lentochka

,   18  ,    ?
    :    / :
91.02     . / 71 .
  : 
99.01.1 (/.  )/91.09.
   : 99.01.1 ( . /.)
  ?

----------


## Naumov

> ,   18  ,    ?


, 



> : 
> 99.01.1 (/.  )/91.09.
>    : 99.01.1 ( . /.)
>   ?


  91-    . (,         )

----------


## lentochka

,  99.01.1 /      /.
  ,   ,  



> :       99.01   (     , .. ++).


.
 : : 90/99 11831,83,
   15046,45
    ,  .    10-  ,    ,  .
  - .
      ,    .

----------


## Naumov

*99.01.1*      V8?

----------


## Naumov

> ,  99.01.1 /      /.


 



> ,   ,  
> .
>  : : 90/99 11831,83,
>    15046,45
>     ,  .    10-  ,    ,  .
>   - .
>       ,    .


   ,     18/02 - "    "
    .
  18/02      ,             18/02    3-     :Smilie: 
          ( ,    ).



> ,  .


    -,    "  "   " ".
  ...,  ...

----------


## lentochka

,   I   7-,     8-, -   ,  .    7-,   8- .
 8-    ,  ,          20.01.2.
 , .        .
,   , .   :  "     18"

----------


## Naumov

?

 ?

----------


## lentochka

,    ,  7- ( 464)  8-,   ,  .

----------


## lentochka

:
  \  -  ,  , , _- .   -  /    20.01.1  20.02.2
     -    , ,_    20.01.2   90.08 (  ,       ,    )

----------


## Naumov

.
1)        ,        .
2)   99.01.1      (   )       .
(          18/02 )

    18/02  8-   .

----------


## Naumov

> :
>   \  -  ,  , , _- .   -  /    20.01.1  20.02.2
>      -    , ,_    20.01.2   90.08 (  ,       ,    )


         ?

----------


## lentochka

=0
=0
    , , _?, .  17

----------


## Naumov

.
   ?

----------


## lentochka

1: 8.0 (8.0.14.39)
 ,  1.5 (1.5.4.1)



> 


      20.01.2,   , , _ - .
..,     99.01   ,           , . _.
  ,   .     , ..,      , , _ (1152,80)
:
  / -  ,     20.01.1,   -  \   ,,_    20.01.1.
   20.01.1  20.01.2  ,    , , _  .
   20.01.2   -    ,    90.08      -    .

----------


## Naumov

?

----------


## lentochka

, , _  90.08 20.01.2.
     -   -     .
      90.08  20.01.2   ,    -   - .    ,   .
  . . -        .   .
.    ,   . ,  ,  .     .
,  8-,   7- (   ,   )  -      . 
     ,      -  ,   20.01.1  20.01.2.    ?

----------


## lentochka

:   ,** * - * ,  :  .
    - 


>

----------


## Naumov

,        .

----------


## Naumov

.        .

----------


## lentochka

> .        .


,  .
  -    20.01.2()?
..  -     90.08?
  -    99.1          .

----------


## lentochka

:
** :
1. . .;
2. /;
3. 
     : . 1, . 2, . 3
     .1  . 3. -  ?
       .   ,   \ ,   . ..     .
      \,         ,  , , _     ,        ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

20   ?
      ?

----------


## lentochka

,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-  ?

(    )
  - 2 :
  - 26 
 -  -  26

----------


## lentochka

- ,      .   /   20 ,    20  1 20 
2  2 20

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-  ?

>           - 
,  1  .....

----------


## lentochka

.   :  - ,  000001
 .

----------


## Naumov

*ZloiBuhgalter*,       .         .
*lentochka*,          -   .

----------


## lentochka

,  :
    .    ?
           ( ),    ?

----------


## Naumov

,         (    18/02)
               .
  -  -...

----------


## lentochka

,   - ,   .  -   1 8-

----------

3 .  1 -      ,   99.1  68.4.1 10 000.  2 -       99.1 68.4.1 2000.  3 -      .      .    2  280 , 2000,      2 -?

----------

